# new clutch



## z-ndskyz (Sep 1, 2005)

has anyone gone to as high performance clutch yet? I'm considering it. the car is in need of a LSD also. Anyone seen one for this car yet?


----------



## KhalsaSER (Sep 18, 2005)

how much is the normal clutch for the SE-R stock? And how much would a performance clutch be?


----------



## z-ndskyz (Sep 1, 2005)

KhalsaSER said:


> how much is the normal clutch for the SE-R stock? And how much would a performance clutch be?


I'm not sure how much the stock clutch is. I would imagine that a performance clutch would be around $400-600.


----------

